# US release?



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Is any information available on the release date for these in the US?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The Euro launch of the MQB A3 should be at Geneva in March, but we don't know if that will be the 3-door, 5-door and sedan at the same time, or if the sedan will get its own reveal later in the year (my money is on the latter). 

As for US market launch, we still don't have confirmation as to whether we're just getting the sedan or if we'll also get the Sportback. Either way, don't expect them here until spring 2013 at the earliest.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I guess we will have to wait to see the driveline options. I assume a Gen3 EA888 2.0T as the base with the possibility of the detuned 2.5TFSI for a s-line if available (Same motor in the Q3).


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

From the interview here on Fourtitude with Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen last July, regarding the U.S. market.



Johan de Nysschen said:


> 1. We do not have month for next generation A3 availability, but I can confirm it will be introduced as a MY 13 vehicle.
> 2. The A3 will only be available as a sedan and possibly as a convertible but no Sportback. The cabriolet is developed off of the A3 sedan as a base, whereas the Sportback has many unique body parts. We can apply the development work for US homologation of the sedan to the cabriolet.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

This is lame.:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree. I'll be shopping other brands if they don't bring over the 5-dr Sportback.


----------



## 72guy (Mar 4, 2012)

BClear said:


> From the interview here on Fourtitude with Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen last July, regarding the U.S. market.


From a new guy. Howdy!
My wife drives a Cooper S. A fun car but she's thinking a little more room, a couple extra doors, and a little more refinement---might be nice.

We want to stay with a small hatchback. I don't want an A4 station wagon. Checked out the WRX, VW, Volvo, Mazada, etc. Off to the local Audi dealer. Nothing seems to fit the bill for size, comfort, luxury, performance, sport, fun, and looks, like the A3. 

We drove a TDI Stronic since the dealer had no quattro's in stock. I was very impressed with the ride and performance. But I want a quattro with premium plus, titanium, cold wx, convenience, roof rails, side airbags, sunfoof, and maybe Nav. Order time, 90 days.

90 days is not a problem. Then I started wondering when the '13 models would be out. This led me to VWVortex. I love the new look of the 2013 A3. Great! I'll wait and order the new model. Not so fast. May not be available for the US.

I'm going to talk to my dealer tomorrow. Thought I'd throw out some questions today.
1. When will Audi tell us about the 2013 A3 availability.
2. If no 2013 A3 for the US. What is the latest the 2012 model can be ordered.
3. European delivery. The Audi web site refers to US spec automobiles. Is it possible to buy a 2013 
German A3 and get it imported and licensed in the US.

Just thought some of you may have been through this maze and might have a quick way out. Thanks for any advice,
Regards


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

72guy said:


> From a new guy. Howdy!
> 3. European delivery. The Audi web site refers to US spec automobiles. Is it possible to buy a 2013
> German A3 and get it imported and licensed in the US.


I recently asked Audi about doing this. I wanted amber turn signals at the back and wanted them or a local German dealer to do it. They said they wouldn't ship the vehicle if I did, so the answer is no you can't.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

dogbolter said:


> I recently asked Audi about doing this. I wanted amber turn signals at the back and wanted them or a local German dealer to do it. They said they wouldn't ship the vehicle if I did, so the answer is no you can't.


Might wanna check out *tmtuning* for the lights (they're based in Berlin). I got Euro-spec smoked R32 tail lights for my GTI and they came with amber turn signals. It also came with the rear fog light and only 1 reverse light. Every time someone sees me back up, they tell me I have a burned out light and then I explain to them that's how they are in Germany, and that leads them to going :screwy:

I'm pretty sure they're not DOT approved but that shouldn't be an issue...how often is something like that ever checked?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

72guy said:


> From a new guy. Howdy!
> We drove a TDI Stronic since the dealer had no quattro's in stock. I was very impressed with the ride and performance. But I want a quattro with premium plus, titanium, cold wx, convenience, roof rails, side airbags, sunfoof, and maybe Nav. Order time, 90 days.


 Hi, and welcome! :wave: 

Your wife will love the sportback. It is a great improvement from the Mini IMO as far as driving dynamics and interior go. 

Road and track says the new A3 sedan will come as early as the 2014 model year: http://www.roadandtrack.com/auto-shows/geneva/2013-audi-a3 

And Motor Trend says it will be here in 2014 as a 2015 model: http://wot.motortrend.com/2012-geneva-audi-a3-sedan-coming-to-u-s-in-2014-176551.html 

Either way it is a long time to wait and if people are wrong and the hatch does come (which I almost believe 100% it won't) then that'll be introduced after the sedan at an even later date. 

As for the 2012 model Quattro is the way to go! It is a great list of options you have, but I would not go with the navigation. The system on the current A3 is an older and less intuitive system that is generally considered poor. It is expensive (at around $2000) and there are much more affordable and better aftermarket navigation systems.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Road and track says the new A3 sedan will come as early as the 2014 model year...
> 
> And Motor Trend says it will be here in 2014 as a 2015 model...


 Yeah this whole inconsistent release date is really annoying  

Am I the only one who thought the sedan was going to be revealed during the this year's Geneva show??? Since it never happened, I'm thinking they'll do it at a show early next year and we'll get it that fall, i.e. Fall 2013. And if we do get the S3, that probably won't be till Fall 2014. Man that's so far away...


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> Yeah this whole inconsistent release date is really annoying
> 
> Am I the only one who thought the sedan was going to be revealed during the this year's Geneva show??? Since it never happened, I'm thinking they'll do it at a show early next year and we'll get it that fall, i.e. Fall 2013. And if we do get the S3, that probably won't be till Fall 2014. Man that's so far away...


 I think I read recently in the German press that the Sportback is supposed to be unveiled at the Paris show this Fall.


----------

